# how meany



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

Its that time of year again insurance time :bawling::bawling: always had my R34GTR on a agreed value policy with CCI :thumbsup:thay have no problem in renewing my insurance on a agreed value policy with a very very good agreed value ,not some stupid book price policy or one of these like for like modification policy's which they know there not going to replace your bits for the true value.
in conversation with them they said agreed value policy's are very raer now on jap modified cars ,and there also not really interested in insuring gtr,s now unless your a existing customer 

JUST WONDERED WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE EXPERIENCING WERE IN GENERAL NOT JUST WITH CCI


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

We have an agreed value option, feel free to get in touch. 

With regards to like for like policies, these cover modifications on a like for like basis but only up until the write off threshold. An insurer would be shooting themselves in the foot if they insured a car and covered the cost of the every modification as well, it would just lead to fraudulent claims left right and centre. 

tel: 01707 642552


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

nismoman said:


> Its that time of year again insurance time :bawling::bawling: always had my R34GTR on a agreed value policy with CCI :thumbsup:thay have no problem in renewing my insurance on a agreed value policy with a very very good agreed value ,not some stupid book price policy or one of these like for like modification policy's which they know there not going to replace your bits for the true value.
> in conversation with them they said agreed value policy's are very raer now on jap modified cars ,and there also not really interested in insuring gtr,s now unless your a existing customer
> 
> JUST WONDERED WHAT OTHER PEOPLE ARE EXPERIENCING WERE IN GENERAL NOT JUST WITH CCI



Agreed Values are fairly common practice with specialist vehicles. Just to confirm We have 4 different underwriters that offer agreed value policies all free of charge. You just need to provide photographs.

Like for Like replacment of modified parts applies to accident repairs. For Example if you had a Skyline with a Blitz Exhaust and you got hit in the rear. When the car is repaired it would be repaired with the Blitz exhaust rather than standard parts.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight
01277 376000


----------

